
Thirty-three Miniatures: Applications of Linear Algebra (2012) [pdf] - matt_d
https://kam.mff.cuni.cz/~matousek/stml-53-matousek-1.pdf
======
NotOscarWilde
Prof. Matoušek [1] was arguably one of Europe's best dual scientists/textbook
writers of his time. If you are a math/CS theory persond and you are
interested in picking up a book of his, I recommend "Mathematics++: Selected
Topics Beyond the Basic Courses" [2].

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ji%C5%99%C3%AD_Matou%C5%A1ek_(...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ji%C5%99%C3%AD_Matou%C5%A1ek_\(mathematician\))

[2]: [https://bookstore.ams.org/stml-75](https://bookstore.ams.org/stml-75)

\---

Also, can't help myself but mention (in good spirits) that this is a repost:

> 33 Miniatures: Mathematical and Algorithmic Applications of Linear Algebra
> [pdf] (cuni.cz)

> 2 points by NotOscarWilde on Dec 27, 2013 | past | web

~~~
cli
According to his Wikipedia article, he held a professor position without a
PhD. Is that usual in parts of Europe? That seems unthinkable in the US.

~~~
orr721
His full titles were prof. RNDr. Jiří Matoušek, DrSc; where the "DrSc" part
was more than what is now recognized as a PhD. Scientific titles used to work
differently in Eastern Europe.

------
dinga
Yay! I had a course with Prof. Matoušek: Topological methods in combinatorics
and geometry. It a was mostly about using Borsuk Ulam theorem to prove other
theorems in different areas. Can't remember a whole lot, except it was
fascinating and beautiful.

~~~
dinga
Ah yeah and of course at least a bit of Borsuk Ulam. In my own words: "for
every continuous function from the n-sphere to R^n, there exists a pair of
antipodal points on that sphere that will map to the same point in R^n".
Example in 1-D: in a heated a metal-ring with some heat-distribution on it,
there are to points exactly opposite from each other which have the same
temperature.

------
dang
A thread from 2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14129306](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14129306)

------
webdva
Thanks for kindly sharing this.

The _Perfect Matchings and Determinants_ section which relates the perfect
matchings of a graph with a determinant is interesting.

